# I want to study medicine, is it worth it?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

There are a lot of reasons why people choose to study for a Medicine degree & most important thing those students who want to do medicine they never things about anythings they just focused on their medicine study.
Study Medicine is Definitely worth do because for these reasons:

Medicine jobs anywhere in the world
Doctors are in high demand
High salaries and job safety


----------

